# New trailer brand, thoughts?/all aluminum vs. steel



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

We've been shopping around for trailers for a little bit now, and are willing to invest in one that will last us a long time. Trouble is there are very limited places to buy trailers in maine. Found these all aluminum trailers that are newly being made in maine and really like the look of them, wondering what your guys thoughts are? 

I also am wondering everyone's opinion on buying all aluminum vs a combination of aluminum and steel? So far I've heard mostly positive things for all aluminum, but I wanted some other thoughts/opinions...

Will post link to trailer in one sec, just typed this out on mobile then link wouldn't work, grr technology
_Posted via Mobile Device_

ETA- http://scottsrecreation.com/items/index.php/25-manchester/678-frontier-ambassador-straight-l


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Pros & cons for every type of trailer. If you live an area prone to rust, I would really consider all aluminum as the steel combination tends to rust faster. Just what I have heard. I bought a brand new all steel as it was cheaper but I store it indoors in the winter, no rusting yet but it's only 2 years old but not everyone has that option. My daughter bought a brand new steel/aluminum trailer about 6 years ago, she didn't store indoors & it had minor surface rust on the steel when she traded it on a all aluminum trailer. How you take care & maintain it also is a factor. Before I bought my new trailer, I had a used steel stock trailer for 20 years, stored outside year round but I kept up with any rust that appeared & repainted it every so often. I sold that trailer for exactly what I paid for it 20 years later. To me hauling a steel trailer feels more stable but the maintenance is a pain in the rear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PDGx (Mar 24, 2013)

I've used, rebuilt, and repainted so many steel trailers, that our current, and any future horse trailers will be all aluminum. The only steel on it are the axles, gooseneck hitch, and the rear ramp springs. All hinge pins even appear to be stainless steel. Another nice thing about aluminum is that you can make it look like new with an aluminum (acid) wash. Aluminum is well worth the additional initial expense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

Aluminum well worh the price. My featherlight looks brand new and it is 6 yrs old.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

JustWingIt, I'm being serious when I tell you to "suck it up and buy all-aluminum" LoL, And i mean that in the best way possible!

we purchased a Titan Avalanche II in December of...2011, its a combination of steel/aluminum. so we havent even had it for 2 full years, and it has rust beginning to show on it. 

all-aluminum will last you forever. Full steel will rust, rust, rust. Within the first year even. And a combination will eventually rust.

when i finish my RN degree, ill be upgrading to all-aluminum and never going back to a trailer made with steel. i could have saved myself $10,000 if i would have bought all-aluminum, but oh well...

and dont get me wrong, my trailer is still in good shape, but it does have rust beginning to show and its not even 2 years old...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I personally would never ever buy a steel/aluminum mixed trailer. EVER. 

The two metals corrode so bad I'd think that a trailer built that way would be junk in 4 years with our salt and weather. 

All one or the other. Pros and cons to both. 

Most average owners can't fix aluminum. And steel is heavier. 

Steel doesn't flex and crack as much= heavier loads and less repairs. 

Aluminum cracks and flexes a lot, pulls nicer, but harder for the average owner to repair. 

Stored and maintained properly, I'd suggest steel. It's just more durable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PDGx (Mar 24, 2013)

What have you had 'crack' on an aluminum trailer ? No cracks on our 12 yo C&C.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

PDGx said:


> What have you had 'crack' on an aluminum trailer ? No cracks on our 12 yo C&C.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I personally won't own and never have owned an aluminum trailer. 

But I've repaired many. Hinges on ramps, fenders, crossmembers (usually in the front where they twist), door frames on the rear (in the corners at the top and bottom).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PDGx (Mar 24, 2013)

Must have been some cheaply built machines.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

PDGx said:


> Must have been some cheaply built machines.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Eh, maybe so. But I've seen it on every aluminum trailer. 

From horse/stock trailers to beer/soda trailers. Heck even tanker trailers. 

It maybe use, conditions, and such. But I've seen a lot in need of repair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

EBY trailer all aluminum last for ever


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

all aluminum, only way to go, wanna buy my 4 horse 9 foot short wall dressing room trailer ? 15,200 , Like an idiot I traded in my 2 horse sundowner on this thing so my girlfriends daughters could ride too, and not a month later, no girl friend so now I am stuck with this monstrosity and one horse.. Its a nice trailer, I just want to get a 2 horse with nice living quarters.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would not buy a trailer from such a small company. It does not even have an aerodynamics to the style. I would only buy a name brand.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

JustWingIt, how you are going to use the trailer will be a huge factor in trailer buying and the material and just importantly, how the trailer is put together.

If you were strictly doing trails and dragging a trailer down bumpy dirt two tracks and going to use it hard I would say stay away from the aluminum trailers for the most part.
I know I have told this story a million times on this forum, but the back door of an aluminum trailer fell off while hauling bulls and crippled a couple of them as they went somersaulting down the road at 35 mph. Pay attention to the welds and hinges.
I think finally the manufactures are figuring out how to build the trailers so they are structurally sound but yet have some give and bend so the cracks aren't showing up so soon. I know air-ride vs. spring-ride in the bigger trailers has been a help as well, well at least we have noticed in the big cattle trailers we have owned lately.

But if you are headed down the pavement headed from show to show and occasional trail riding all aluminum is pretty awesome(hard to admit after I cussed aluminum trailers on here several times..LOL).

And I would stay away from the aluminum and steel combo trailers, never owned one personally, so take it for what it's worth. 

Good luck trailer shopping!


----------

